# ED of Twin M Sport 535i x-Drive's



## southfla330 (Oct 28, 2011)

I finally found time to type my ED experience this past December 6th 2011. I had been looking at purchasing a new car for a couple months as my current 2003 330ci was getting a bit too small for my needs. I shopped the X5, Range Rover Sport, e90 M3, and finally the 535i. All in all, I am a BMW fan to my core, and this new 5 series is the perfect package for my needs. It is truly the perfect all around sport sedan.

While doing my research, I came across this site and eventually the European Delivery threads. I did not seriously consider taking delivery at the Welt until my Dad began to take interest in the 5 series as well, and began to do his own research. He proposed we order our cars together and take a guy's vacation for a couple days. I agreed and with the help of BMW of Turnersville in NJ, we placed our order on October 7th and were scheduled for delivery on December 6th.

The cars - identical options: 2012 535i x-Drive, Alpine White, Oyster Black interior with Anthracite trim, M Sport, Cold Weather, Premium, Premium Sound, Technology, Sports Transmission, BMW Apps

This was going to be a fairly quick trip (Sunday-Wednesday). We flew out of Philadelphia on December 3rd (Saturday), and arrived in Munich on Sunday morning. We stayed at the Hotel Bristol which is a great hotel within walking distance to Marienplatz. We took the S-Bahn from the airport to the stop right outside our hotel door. Our room was not ready as it was about 8:30am, so we were shown the complementary breakfast buffet and used the time to relax and fuel up for the day. Since this was Christmas time, the Christmas markets were set up and we used the majority of the morning/early afternoon to explore the city.

Once the hotel called and informed me our room was ready, we headed back to the hotel to take a quick nap and get ready for the evening. We ventured out, walking towards Marienplatz for the obligatory visit to the Hofbrauhaus. We met a great family on Holiday from Ireland who shared their table with us and enjoyed many stein's and hours of great conversation.

Monday - We decided to take the train to Welt and explore the building as we knew delivery day would be very busy and did not want to rush through everything the Welt has to offer. We spent the majority of the day at the Welt, before heading back to the hotel to prepare for the evening. We sought out a bar to have a couple beers before tracking down a restaurant on a side street serving great authentic food.

Tuesday - Delivery day had arrived and I honestly slept about 2 hours the night before. Our scheduled time was 9:30am, so we planned to arrive by 8:30 in order to take advantage of the lounge and eat some breakfast. Once we arrived, we headed for the second floor lounge, signed the insurance paperwork, and received our schedule for the day. We ate some breakfast, then were taken down to the driving simulators, where we experienced hill decent control and x-Drive technology. After the simulator, we headed for the staircase to take the long awaited walk down to our cars. After delivery, we drove outside the Welt, and handed the keys over to be parked while we went on the factory tour.

The factory tour is a must for anyone doing their first ED. The production line was at the time producing the e90 and e91 3 series. The factory was also being converted to begin production of the F30/31. Our group was able to see the production F30 in person while in the building, and I will be the first to say it will do very well for US sales. After the tour, we walked through the BMW museum, then collected our cars and headed to the airport to turn them over to log-in-out. My one restaurant recommendations for this thread will be Zum Augustiner which was by far the best beer/food/experience during our visit - http://www.augustiner-restaurant.com/index_english.html

All in all, ED is a great experience, and I would recommend it to anyone looking at purchasing a new BMW. Without this site, and the other great stories/recommendations, I do not think I would have actually gone through with European Delivery. Thank you to everyone who answered my questions, and who share their experience for everyone on this site to help plan their own trip.

My car was re-delivered on January 16th, 5 weeks after log-in-out drop off.

tl;dr - ED is amazing and if possible, a must do.

And now for the pictures...enjoy


----------



## southfla330 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## southfla330 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Congrats! F10 w/ M sport looks very nice in Alpineweiss.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I've done ED with my father twice now and I know first hand how much of a bonus it is to do two cars. Congrats!!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats! Congrats! Hope you had a good time! Hope you had a good time!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!! It never gets old looking at pictures of the Welt and surrounding Munich. It brings back such great memories of our trip in May of 2010.

The new F10 is just drop dead gorgeous!!


----------

